# IVV - iShares S&P 500 ETF



## System (23 October 2012)

iShares Core S&P 500 ETF (IVV) was formerly known as iShares S&P 500 Index Fund.

http://au.ishares.com/fund/fund-overview-IVV-ASX.do


----------



## George Washingto (28 October 2012)

*Re: IVV - iShares Core S&P 500 ETF*

Would I be correct in saying purchasing this would be a form of currency hedging?

I.e, if the AUD were to fall by 10% against the USD, the value of these would increase 10%, disregarding the movement of the S&P 500?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 October 2013)

*Re: IVV - iShares Core S&P 500 ETF*

chart.  A few lines nearby.


----------



## Tightwad (4 October 2013)

*Re: IVV - iShares Core S&P 500 ETF*

im looking to put some spare cash in this if the US index goes for a bit of a tank


----------



## Vixs (5 October 2013)

*Re: IVV - iShares Core S&P 500 ETF*

Don't trade these ETFs at market price, make sure to use limit orders and adjust the order if necessary.


----------



## sebfox (5 October 2013)

*Re: IVV - iShares Core S&P 500 ETF*



Vixs said:


> Don't trade these ETFs at market price, make sure to use limit orders and adjust the order if necessary.



I am would also suggest having a look at the IShares web site and reading about the role of the marker maker(s). Also checkout the Net Asset Value (NAV) which IShares provides at the close of trading each day and this figure is displayed on their website.


----------



## Vixs (5 October 2013)

*Re: IVV - iShares Core S&P 500 ETF*

The market makers have financial incentives to keep the spread within a certain percentage range so that helps. I don't know about retail investors but for clients I can call iShares and ask them to do better on the market makers offer. Have saved some good scratch on that.


----------



## System (28 April 2016)

On April 28th, 2016, iShares Core S&P 500 ETF changed its name to iShares S&P 500 ETF.


----------



## KevinBB (29 September 2021)

Does anyone have much past experience with IVV?

I was just wondering why, with the US S&P 500 down by just over 2% last night, why IVV would only be down about 1% this morning. Yes, I appreciate that some of the difference will be currency related, but its a fairly large difference.

Thanks,
KH


----------



## Sharkman (29 September 2021)

it's a combination of the AUD/USD movement since yesterday's ASX close plus the S&P 500 futures movement since yesterday's US close (S&P 500 futures are up about 0.4% today)

if you want to strip out the currency effect you can check IHVV, that is only down 1.6% since it would also be capturing the S&P 500 futures move


----------



## KevinBB (29 September 2021)

Sharkman said:


> it's a combination of the AUD/USD movement since yesterday's ASX close plus the S&P 500 futures movement since yesterday's US close (S&P 500 futures are up about 0.4% today)
> 
> if you want to strip out the currency effect you can check IHVV, that is only down 1.6% since it would also be capturing the S&P 500 futures move



ok, thanks, I'll look at IHVV too.

I was hoping to pick up some IVV today, but was turned off my the lack of movement overnight. Maybe, in hindsight, the gods were looking after me.

KH


----------



## Sharkman (29 September 2021)

not quite sure why a difference of 0.5% or 1% is make or break when it comes to buying units in the ETF itself, if you're looking to build a position for the long term it shouldn't really matter whether you paid 600 or 605, eventually that will just get drowned out by the long term appreciation. investors who bought a decade ago would hardly care whether they paid 120 or 121 with the returns they've had since then. you can always split it into multiple chunks (eg. DCA) if you're worried about buying at the "peak".

if you're looking to trade short term movements in the index where a 0.5% or 1% difference does matter, there are better instruments than the ETF units themselves to do that in my view (eg. index options, futures).


----------



## KevinBB (29 September 2021)

Sharkman said:


> not quite sure why a difference of 0.5% or 1% is make or break when it comes to buying units in the ETF itself



Agree. It was the accountant in me talking (above), not wanting to overpay for that 10c bag of lollies, or anything else for that matter.

My original thought was to get some funds into a US denominated index fund, which I don't have other than through a small futures trading position. IVV seemed to be ideal, but I was put off by this relative overnight price difference.

I ended up adding to my existing IOZ holding instead.

KH


----------



## KevinBB (10 December 2021)

Based on these figures, I've been a dingbat for persisting with IOZ in the ASF competitions for so long. The correct choice (with hindsight) should have been IVV.

An old dog can't be taught new tricks.






KH


----------



## Gunnerguy (13 June 2022)

I’m thinking about DCA’ing in to IVV or IHVV tomorrow (14th June) with the drops in the last few days and doing maybe monthly contributions for 12-18 months. Current US exposure in my portfolio is only about 35% whereas 6 months ago I was about 60%.
I certainly don’t think we’re at the bottom, or will be tomorrow, but I need to park some cash and just methodically DCA for 12 months.
Thoughts anyone ?
Gunnerguy


----------



## greggles (13 June 2022)

I think there will be plenty of opportunity when the dust settles. In my opinion this won't be a V-shaped recovery and while I would keep my finger on the trigger, i wouldn't pull it just yet. But everyone has their own strategies and what's good for me might not be good for you and vice versa. 

My gut feeling is we have another 10%-15% further to fall with the S&P 500 finding support around 3,500... or, failing that, 3,300.


----------



## Sharkman (17 June 2022)

planning on buying a parcel if/when the index falls to the pre-pandemic high around 3400, there might be some sort of support there and maybe that turns out to be the bottom. of course i don't know if it will be or not and neither does anyone else, but it feels like a decent entry point to me.


----------



## Sean K (17 June 2022)

The H&S pattern target should be met about here.


----------



## Jimbo25 (17 August 2022)

Hi does anyone that has IVV.AX shares know if they send prefill information to the ATO?


----------



## Belli (17 August 2022)

Jimbo25 said:


> Hi does anyone that has IVV.AX shares know if they send prefill information to the ATO?




Probably but so what?  I hope you're not relying on what the ATO has pre-filled.  You do know I trust it has a disclaimer it does not guarantee the data is accurate.  When you submit a tax return *you *are certifying the information is accurate.  If it isn't the ATO can come after you.  I can assure you it wont be a pleasant experience.

Also best to keep records as you are legally required to under the Income Tax Assessment Act 1997.  The ATO which administers the Act has this guideline on the matter.









						Records you need to keep
					

Work out what format your records need to be in, how long to keep them and when you need them.




					www.ato.gov.au
				




And have a read of this too on the penalities which can be imposed for not retaining or keeping records. A penalty unit is around $200 so 20 penaly units is four grand.



			https://www.ato.gov.au/law/view/document?docid=PSR/PS20052/NAT/ATO/00001
		


Apologies.  I omitted to include the link to the ATO's qualification regarding pre-fill information which is at the bottom of the page.









						Pre-fill availability
					

Use this content to check if third-party information is available to pre-fill into your tax return for 2021–22.




					www.ato.gov.au


----------



## Iggy_Pop (17 August 2022)

I have never seen IVV do a prefill to the ATO, but there should be an annual tax statement on computer share with the information you need.  Mine came out at the end of July

Iggy


----------



## Belli (18 August 2022)

Iggy_Pop said:


> I have never seen IVV do a prefill to the ATO, but there should be an annual tax statement on computer share with the information you need.  Mine came out at the end of July
> 
> Iggy




By following the sub-links in the Pre-fill link provided, here is the current list of Company data available for this.  IVV isn't on the list.  I initially thought the ATO gets the data from share registries and it may but only for certain entities at present.









						Pre-fill availability
					

Use this content to check if third-party information is available to pre-fill into your tax return for 2021-22.




					www.ato.gov.au
				




It's all a bit weird as while Vanguard is not listed as "Available," some data for its products are pe-filled.


----------



## Jimbo25 (18 August 2022)

Iggy_Pop said:


> I have never seen IVV do a prefill to the ATO, but there should be an annual tax statement on computer share with the information you need.  Mine came out at the end of July
> 
> Iggy



Thanks for that.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 August 2022)

the IVV thread can be found here






						IVV - iShares S&P 500 ETF
					

iShares Core S&P 500 ETF (IVV) was formerly known as iShares S&P 500 Index Fund.  http://au.ishares.com/fund/fund-overview-IVV-ASX.do




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## Belli (25 November 2022)

IVV to undertake a 15:1 share split on 9 December.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02602305-2A1415629?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2022)

Belli said:


> IVV to undertake a 15:1 share split on 9 December.
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02602305-2A1415629?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4




I wonder why? Just pricey per unit perhaps.

Long term this has been a good play. I imagine if dividends are re-invested it'd be even better.

Potentially a bottom in mid-June, although much talk about a bear rally only.


----------



## Sharkman (28 November 2022)

Belli said:


> IVV to undertake a 15:1 share split on 9 December.
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02602305-2A1415629?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4




yep, and it's rather annoying. i've been DCA'ing into IVV for several years so i have dozens of small parcels by now, and all those entries are going to have to be updated in my spreadsheet. plus they are all wired up to aggregation functions, pivot tables and the like so i will have to check that none of that stuff got disturbed after updating everything. PITA.


----------

